# How long can you leave baby in bouncer?



## cat lover

Dear all

My 4 week old loves her bouncer. She screams in her moses basket as I think she doesn't like not being able to see anything. How long can you leave them in a bouncer, as I am worried it may be bad for her back or something? Its the only time I can get things done but I don't want to harm her! 

Thank you


----------



## fidget

lucas lets me know when he wants to get out - he gets bored on one thing after a while but he will usually sit in there for about 20 mins cooing and talkign to me :)


----------



## mastersdoggie

hi

my LO got her rocker when she was 9 weeks old. she used to spend a lot of time on that because she just loved it. what you can try is to keep her on the bouncer for an hour of so and then put her in the bed or bassinet, play for an hour and then back to bouncer. we got a bouncer for her recently and she likes it a lot. sometimes we find it easier to get her to sleep on the bouncer. may be, you can move her to bassinet once she is asleep on the bouncer.


----------



## bigbetty

You should only leave them in a bouncer for 2hrs - the same with a car seat because of their spines and muscles, also it can affect their breathing because of the way they are bent over slightly xx


----------



## R J 1980

My LO is in her vibrating seat A LOT. She naps in it during the day and just hangs out in there when I need to get things done. (I have a three year old too that needs tending to). I don't know where the heck else to put her! lol


----------



## julietz

bigbetty said:


> You should only leave them in a bouncer for 2hrs - the same with a car seat because of their spines and muscles, also it can affect their breathing because of the way they are bent over slightly xx

Well i never knew that, my lo has a swing instead of bouncer, this still the same? she's in it a lot, cant sit up yet, but rolls about on the floor, but when she naps and just wants to sit she is in it more than 2 hrs, doesnt say anything on the box about 2hrs?


----------



## maddog37

bigbetty said:


> You should only leave them in a bouncer for 2hrs - the same with a car seat because of their spines and muscles, also it can affect their breathing because of the way they are bent over slightly xx

Up to what age is the 2 hour limit for? When will their spines and muscles be good enough to sit/recline for longer?


----------



## xxxKatiexxx

I''m not sure my lo gets bored after about 10mins of anything!!!


----------



## bigbetty

I think that by the time they are strong enough to last more than 2hrs they will be too big to use it any more - you're not supposed to use them once LO can sit unaided.

I've just tried googling it and couldn't really find much info on bouncers but what I did read said that they should be treated the same as car seats. I also read that it's not just the spine and breathing that can be affected, it can prevent the organs from developing properly because of the position if LO is in them for too long.

I will admit I couldn't find any "official" information though. I think it's just about common sense and knowing your own baby xx


----------



## Farie

TBH when they are little you do whatever works to let them get the all important sleep and rest
If thats where she sleeps I'd just go with it, keep trying her in her bassinette/cot but its more important that she *sleeps*. An over tired baby is a bad thing so if she sleeps in the boucers go with that

Otherwise try a sling, that way shes in a great position and close to you


----------

